# Please rate



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

This is my first year (winter) using an ATV to plow snow. I have a few blocks of sidewalks and about a 75 foot driveway. (All pretty level and smooth) I have a new Kawasaki Prairie 360cc 4x4. I have a 50 inch Moose Plow and a MileMarker winch. Electric salt spreader.

Will this do a decent job and properly clear the snow? 

Do ATV's in general do a good job?

Any opinion would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should do good this winter it sounds like you are prepared. You should have got a 60" plow IMO. But your 50" will work fine. Good luck this winter.


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the message. I did consider a larger plow, but if I went any bigger than 50 inches doing the sidewalks would be hard. My main concern is that the ATV will not get stuck and will do a neat and clean job on the driveway.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bryan1055;856530 said:


> Thanks for the message. I did consider a larger plow, but if I went any bigger than 50 inches doing the sidewalks would be hard. My main concern is that the ATV will not get stuck and will do a neat and clean job on the driveway.


If it's 4wd it shouldn't get stuck unles you get into a alot of snow. It should plow as clean and neat as a truck.


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Awesome, I can not wait to try it out. Thanks for your message.


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

Plow alone does not do a good enough job for the home owner who expects zero tolerance.In the heavy snow falls we use an atv with plow and then go over it again with a sweeper,when we are done there is zero snow on the walks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we had a atv we plowed with a for a couple of years, heres the deal, plan to get to places earlly, before the snow packs down, a atv doesn't really have the weight, (or down preasure on the blade) to do really packed snow, the nice thing about a atv is that it well move snow fast


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone ever see or know anything about those snowblower attachments for ATV's? Look neat but must be expensive and not as quick as a plow.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

you should be good... if you want extra plow width you can maybe make some detachable wings.. never done but have heard of it being done


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

50" is good enough. Like you said, any bigger and you can't or have a hard time doing walkways with anything bigger. Where in PA are you? I'm in the south central area and we don't get much snow. Most of my customers are a walkway from the front door to the driveway then a 150-800ft driveway with no sidewalk by the road. Their more like a short paved lane. A few are on hills. Your set up will make quick work doing the sidewalks and clear the driveways just fine. I just picked up a Warn Power Pivot and didn't realize it was so heavy. I'm not sure of the weight but it can only help scrap the snow cleaner then without.


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks for the message. I am in North East Pa. (About 45 minutes North of Philly)

So you think the plow will do a clean job? I just dont want to have missed areas. The plow truck that a company use to use pretty much cleared the snow all the way to the ground. I am hoping this does the same.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at some videos on youtube to get an idea on how the ATV plow will perform.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

remember to plow with the storm. thats true for any kind of snow plowing really. i found with my plow it was too light.. i had an old polyurethane edge off my truck plow,i cut it to size and mounted that.it scrapes ok but a heavy piece of steel like an old cutting edge will scrape better.

i have a 2000 polaris expedition 425 4x4,the only 5 spd semi auto polaris made
with a 48"warn plow.its not used commercially,i get on that and plow my own drive and what not after i get done with my truck plowing .put the plow on it just to justify keeping it.


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Hmm*

Do you think some extra weight actually on top of the plow would help to really keep it down while plowing creating a cleaner plowing of the snow?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

bryan1055;857576 said:


> Anyone ever see or know anything about those snowblower attachments for ATV's? Look neat but must be expensive and not as quick as a plow.


I know a thing or 2 about the ATV and snowblowers

I got a used 44" Kimpex blower.










7" snow fall took me 7 minutes to clear this drive.










blower has a 12 HP motor. For snow's bigger that 6" I run the blower I'm faster start to finish than a Blade due to the volume of snow to move.
for snows under 6" I run a 60" moose blade and I can cover ground way faster than the blower.

Blower also has more moving parts and things to go wrong. Drive belts and chains will give out and when they break your done till you fix them.
for a blade you can still plow just one more storm with a wore down cutter bar or Skid plates. Have had the blade since 02 and it's alway's made it through a storm, granted there's been welding repairs down after the fact but it'll hold up till you have time to fix it.

for scraping there Down pressure system's out there.










http://www.mibarproducts.com/
I run the Mibar system for the last 3 years and not a problem yet.

I also have power angle and had some struggles there but after the first month it was great.

more pics of things on my winter plowing saga.

sublime out.

good luck with your Kawasaki Prairie, My dad has had one since 99 and runs a Cycyle country blade and has had good luck with his machine as well.

sublime out


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*sublime*

Wow, very neat set up you have there. You must live where snow is heavy.

I'm going to give this a shot and see if it works. Just hoping the plow (50 inch Moose) does the trick and a clean job.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

avg for a year is 50" or so, though the last 2 years have monster years.

I just like ATV's and then the toy's that go with them.

I started out with just the Foreman and the Moose Blade and Winch in 02. 
and that's been my primary machine. Got the Rancher in 04. the pressure Down kit in 05.
Blower in 06, Power Angle in 08, 84 Big Red in 09 and V plow fab up to the Big Red this spring.
give or take a year here or there.

sublime out.


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting collection. What do those push down kits cost? How do they mount?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go to the Mibar link in my upper post and there's a nice little vid on there site along with how there kit can mount to differnet models of Quads and Plows.

it's a pricey thing to have but 2 of the garages I due I need the Back dragging to get the snow away from the door's both them are in the Pics I posted. I'd like to say I'll just open the Garage door's and back up and then ush the snow out but the garage's contain my 68 charger and a 78 Ford F150 and they don't move once the snow starts flying.

so I got this to back drag snow away from the door way's.. I usualy have to back drage 2x to get a clean scarp but its still way way better than shoveling by hand like I did for 4 years.

sublime out.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Kawasaki Prairie 360 with a 48'' blade. Dont go bigger than 50.... When I got a decent snowfall, I saw at times I had trouble. You should be fine with the salt spreader weight. By decent snowstorm I mean the one time I decided to "nap" when it started snowing... 8 hours later I woke up to about 11''...


----------



## bryan1055 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Shane*

Wow, 11 inches of snow? I plan tp keep on the snow as it falls, but if I am stuck at work I may end up having a big job on my hands. My #1 concern is getting stuck followed by the plow not really "cleaning" the driveway. (Pretty wide driveway.)

I have tons of salt bags at 40-50 lbs each so I am not worried about the ATV weight as I can weigh it down to be as much as many of the bigger ATV's. I am just hoping the 4x4 keeps it moving.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

usually should


----------

